# how much is enough??



## bosco0633 (Mar 21, 2009)

Such a subjective question I know.  Maybe I should be asking how many points is enough for me, but then I will get that depends on you as a response.

So family of 4 with 2 young boys.  We travel 3 to4 times a year.  I dont want every trip to be covered off with the vacation club, but I want atleast 1 maybe 2 trips a year covered.

I want to be able to go to Hawaii any year without worrying about having enough points or not.  I plan on using open season for some extra trips. 

I think being able to go to vegas for 4 days, new york 3 days, and orlando for 1 week will be a normal years useage.

I am about to own 5k points and I have already booked them for a weeks stay in Las Vegas in May for a wedding.

If I want hawaii, I will have to borrow from the following year just to get 5 days at platninum time, with my 5k points.  

I was thinking maybe another 5k membership but is 10k really enough?  should I start saving for a 7k or 9600k membership next to add to my 5k?

I guess, you can never have enough.  I will be buying a second at the end of the year or next year 100% just dont know if a second gold will satisfy my vacation needs.   If I go to 7k or 9600 I will be paying more up fornt as the 5k seem to be the best value, but the MF on a 7k is the same as a 5k, so overtime the 7k or 9600 k will be a better deal.

Scratching my head here, I am a planner, I need to be organized, I need to research and know what is the best options.  MF's dont really bother me, I dont care about multiple payments, I just want to know what package I should go for next.

Any thoughts??


----------



## bosco0633 (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok, if I have 2 5k TS I can borrow 5k from the following year and that will give me 15k for a big trip to hawaii, the following year, I will only have 5 k left so that will allow me a week a gold level some where.  Not so bad I guess

with the 7k i can do the same thing and still have the 7k TS for the following year.  I would think that having a 5k and a 7k would be the best option for flexibility. 

For example

2 5k TS =10k points if i book a platinum week i lose 7k leaving me only 3k to play with.

1 5k and 1 7k =12k, lots of points but I can book a platinum week and still have 5k left to book another week gold or even 2 small trips.  plus alot more points for when I go to hawaii.

oh yeah and with the newer resorts selling for higher points, I am thinking that I would want more points to be able to use these places as well without always having to borrow into the next year. 

I just wonder if the 7 k TS is worth the extra 6 to 7 thousand upfront cost?


This is really inside thoughts that I am writing out loud, you all must think that im crazy.


----------



## dvc_john (Mar 21, 2009)

bosco0633 said:


> I think being able to go to vegas for 4 days, new york 3 days, and orlando for 1 week will be a normal years useage.



If you don't own at New York, you may have trouble using the HGVC in New York. That property has special rules. A non-owner may only book 44 days out, and a non-owner has no access to the NY property for open season cash rentals.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 21, 2009)

*Just my two cents*

Here are my thoughts....

New York W57 that's almost a pipe dream. As dvc_john, stated the reservation rules are different here. Take a look at the Club reservation window in Club Member Guide (see pages 119 & 140). W57 Club Reservations doesn't start until 44 days before check-out. Folks might get lucky for the next couple of years as they continue to sell. However once the resort sells out and owners will learn that they must book before day 45 (when the club reservation window begins).

You mentioned young kids....if you're thinking about visiting Hawaii during school breaks (spring, summer and/or XMAS), reservations may be very difficult depending on where you want to stay. 

The Bay Club on the Big Island seems to have availability year round (however I don't know about XMAS week). Waikoloa Beach Resort will book fast since it's the only HGVC developed resort on the Big Island under the old point structure. If the Big Island is your main Hawaii destination and you're ok with staying at the Bay Club,  I would take my chances.

The Hilton Hawaiian Village on Oahu is very popular, the Lagoon and Kalia Tower is very difficult to reserve during the summer and XMAS. Competition for these weeks will only get worst as HGVC continues to add new owners. The Lagoon and Kalia tower will also book fast since these two towers are under the old point structure. If Oahu is your main Hawaii destination and your future Hawaii travel plans will be based on a school schedule (peak season), I would buy at the Hilton Hawaiian Village. 
NOTE: Resale for the HGVC HHV resorts are priced higher than the other HGVC resorts. Kalia Tower only has studios and one bedrooms. For Kalia and Lagoon Tower, "plus" unit are oceanview and "premier" units are oceanfront

Some threads that may be of interest regarding Hawaii...
New Purchase: Good Deal - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76953
HGVC contradicts timesharing 101????? - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=75984
HHV - No rooms at all? - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=74558
Adding onto a 3 day reservation - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=81779


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 21, 2009)

Also keep in mind airfare for four to Hawaii during peak travel times can be very expensive. 

For example airfare for summer and winter break from Newark, NJ (EWR) to Honolulu (HNL) normally runs over $1,000.00pp for a nonstop flight on Continental Airlines.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 22, 2009)

I just remembered that there was a similar thread not too long ago titled "How to decide the perfect amount of points for you?" - see 
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88526


----------



## JonathanIT (Mar 22, 2009)

dvc_john said:


> A non-owner may only book 44 days out, and a non-owner has no access to the NY property for open season cash rentals.


I thought I read somewhere that HGVC club members will received a 25% discount off regular rates.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 22, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> I thought I read somewhere that HGVC club members will received a 25% discount off regular rates.



There's a note on the Club Fee Schedule on page 147 of the HGVC Club Membership Guide that states "Open Season Rental Rates for West 57th Street by Hilton Club are 25% less than the best available rate on hilton.com". 

On page 140 of the HGVC Club Membership Guide under "Open Season" it states "The Open Season Reservation Window for West 57th Street by Hilton Club begins fifteen (15) days prior to the desired check-out date *and is limited to owners at that resort *with no minimum night requirement"


----------



## bosco0633 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well the NYC hilton is not a huge priority to tell you the truth.  We are vegas and orlando people right now at this stage of our lives.  NY is nice but not a must.

I really want to travel to Hawaii maybe every 3 years.  I cant decide between 5k or 7k.  

I really want the 7k so that I can book the march break, christmas break etc for a vacation.  My worry is if I book a platinum level every year, 10k points will always leave me with only 3k.  If I have the 5k and 7k then I will have all seasons covered so to speak.  Plus 12k to hawaii should get me a fairly nice holiday when I want to go.

But another 5k is cheaper to purchase, and I can play with it to make 10k work.  I just would rather have enough points for at least 2 vacations a year or hawaii when I want to go.

I just cant afford the buy in for a hawaii package.  I will buy another vegas or Orlando 5k or 7k when I am ready and take my chances with availability.  

9600 point package would be a great addition, I just cant justify the cost right now.  

So thoughts please, if you could choose to add to a 5k package with money an object.  Im not a rich man, or else I would just buy a condo.  What would you recommend??

a second 5k
a 7k package
or save save save and eventually get a 9600 package?


----------



## jestme (Mar 22, 2009)

JonathanIT said:


> I thought I read somewhere that HGVC club members will received a 25% discount off regular rates.



The more I hear about the rules of the W57 club, the more I think it shouldn't be part of the HGVC at all. They don't follow any of the rules of our other participating clubs. From a points, timing, and availability standpoint, they believe they live in a world of their own. If our other locations acted the same, the HGVC wouldn't exist. They, for some reason, get the rest of the HGVC world available to them with totally preferred trade rules, and I don't understand it at all.
As far as I'm concerned, if they want to be non-participating from a rules standpoint with the rest of the HGVC clubs we have access to, they should be part of some other program and not be part of ours.


----------



## jestme (Mar 22, 2009)

bosco0633 said:


> So thoughts please, if you could choose to add to a 5k package with money an object.  Im not a rich man, or else I would just buy a condo.  What would you recommend??



One other thing to consider. You live in Ontario, Canada. Except for airfare, the spring break travel problem you see from Toronto doesn't exist with your timeshare. Up until 3 weeks before, I could still book full weeks in Orlando for the Ontario "spring break" time. Most of the owners in the US do not have the same break as we have here.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 22, 2009)

jestme said:


> The more I hear about the rules of the W57 club, the more I think it shouldn't be part of the HGVC at all. They don't follow any of the rules of our other participating clubs. From a points, timing, and availability standpoint, they believe they live in a world of their own. If our other locations acted the same, the HGVC wouldn't exist. They, for some reason, get the rest of the HGVC world available to them with totally preferred trade rules, and I don't understand it at all.
> As far as I'm concerned, if they want to be non-participating from a rules standpoint with the rest of the HGVC clubs we have access to, they should be part of some other program and not be part of ours.



I think you are correct.  But HGVC's new general direction seems to be to build up new super fancy luxury resorts and forget about the average joe member like me. 

When we bought our 7000 points we were the top of the heap....now days 7000 points is pretty measly when it comes to usage in the new resorts.


----------



## jestme (Mar 22, 2009)

ricoba said:


> I think you are correct.  But HGVC's new general direction seems to be to build up new super fancy luxury resorts and forget about the average joe member like me.
> 
> When we bought our 7000 points we were the top of the heap....now days 7000 points is pretty measly when it comes to usage in the new resorts.



As another "average Joe" member, I can't speak for King's Land, but I've been to one of the "new, fancy resorts". The Waikikian. It is new. That is it. Inside, IMHO, it is "current". Not fancy. Instead of circa 1980 appointments, it has current level kitchens, current level TV's, and current level flooring and cabinetry. IMO, the views aren't as good as the old resorts at the HHV, and you do not really feel like you are in the HHV at all. 
Once the owners there get to see what they bought, I'm sure they will be disappointed, and maintaining Hilton's pre-construction pricing will be very tough. I'm sorry, but having a $900 microwave in the place just doesn't justify the extra points for me.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 22, 2009)

bosco0633 said:


> *I really want the 7k *so that I can book the march break, christmas break etc for a vacation.  My worry is if I book a platinum level every year, 10k points will always leave me with only 3k.  If I have the 5k and 7k then I will have all seasons covered so to speak.  Plus 12k to hawaii should get me a fairly nice holiday when I want to go.



LOL, I think you already made up your mind and I agree. Go for the 7k platinum  


> Well the NYC hilton is not a huge priority to tell you the truth.  *We are vegas and orlando people right now *at this stage of our lives.  NY is nice but not a must.
> I really want to travel to Hawaii maybe every 3 years.  I cant decide between 5k or 7k.
> ...I just cant afford the buy in for a hawaii package. I will buy another vegas or Orlando 5k or 7k when I am ready and take my chances with availability.


Do you buy Orlando or Vegas?

I suggest buying a 7k platinum at your preferred Orlando location since you already have Las Vegas.  Yes, Vegas would be cheaper but HGVC has the right to change the program at any time, therefore I believe it's in your best interest to own where you want to go.  

But you can also take your chances and buy more points in Vegas. Take a look at availability right now for Orlando (NOTE: keeping in mind folks are cutting back on travel). If your travel dates are flexible you can still find availability for the summer. In a few days you'll be able to view availability at the 9 month mark for the winter break which is peak travel season. The DisneyWorld parks can actually reach max capacity during the week between XMAS and NYE. Here's a link to the Orlando's travel demand index from another exchange company - http://www.intervalworld.com/images/tdi-5.gif (TIP: Click on the chart to make it larger)

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## bosco0633 (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks for the input, I think the 7k is better for me as well, yet I find myself trying to talk myself out of it, to save a few bucks.

I think Orlando may be my next purchase place.

I really get worried about the new HGVC resorts that are costing 2x the points as the other resorts.  I would hate to not be able to afford to travel with 12k a year because I still dont have enough points for a week somewhere.  Why is HGVC moving towards these new points systems, screwing over all the older members?

Oh yeah and as a side note, my wife and I are both shift workers with very flexible schedules.  We travel off peak seasons, but I think as my 2 boys grow older, this will change a bit. 

I think you are right, my mind is made up, now I just need to convince the wife to open the wallet. Maybe by next year, I will find a good deal on the 9600 points.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 23, 2009)

bosco0633 said:


> Why is HGVC moving towards these new points systems, screwing over all the older members?



I think HGVC wanted to get more money for their Hawaii timeshares especially since the other hotel based timeshares are getting big bucks for weeks in Hawaii. I'm assuming they thought that they should offer more points to those buying into the newer resorts since their developer prices are much higher. 

However I can tell you that as a HGVC owner I'm not happy. Honestly I won't mind slightly more points for a new high demand destination (like Maui) but not the same location. 



> I really get worried about the new HGVC resorts that are costing 2x the points as the other resorts.  I would hate to not be able to afford to travel with 12k a year because I still dont have enough points for a week somewhere.
> 
> Oh yeah and as a side note, my wife and I are both shift workers with very flexible schedules. We travel off peak seasons, but I think as my 2 boys grow older, this will change a bit.
> 
> I think you are right, my mind is made up, now I just need to convince the wife to open the wallet. Maybe by next year, I will find a good deal on the 9600 points.



Don't feel pressured to buy more point. I'm sure some do but I don't.

Of course, HGVC would be more than happy to assist owners with upgrading their ownership to the newer resorts with the new point structure for several thousand dollars more.  

But keep in mind, you still have a choice. If HGVC continues on this path, you can decide not to stay at the properties under the new point structure. You have other options, such as renting and/or buy into some other timeshare system that gets you to your desired destination. Another reason why you shouldn't put all of your eggs in one basket.

Since I can travel off season, I honestly don't see myself staying at the new Grand Waikikian or Kings' Land unless I'm staying via HGVC Open Season Rates. If I can't find availability in Hawaii at the HGVC resorts under the old point structure, I rather visit one of the other islands via a condo/timeshare rental or timeshare exchange (mostly likely with Interval International using one of my other timeshares).

Here's what Seth said back in 2006


> From http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=238410&postcount=36
> _The new point structure is only for a few select new resorts. Those will be VERY heavily demanded resorts in VERY hard to get locations. These are properties people would be very happy using extra points to get and offer additional amenities. There will be other new properties at the normal point values. I think it will be a benefit, but only time will tell._


----------



## Aptman (Mar 23, 2009)

*Consider a 1BD*

I also have 2 boys, a little older than yours, it would seem (8 & 6).  I don't know about your kids' flexibility, but mine are fine to sleep in the same bed.  Furthermore, they are good to sleep on the pullout (which, at all of the HGVC's we've stayed at in the past have been very comfortable).  Therefore, to cut costs (as an "average Joe" owner), we stay in 1BD places.

As a Flamingo owner, I had no problem getting 8 days during spring break at the Lagoon Tower in a 1BD for the 4 of us.  Who knows, maybe I'll have a different view after a week in a 1BD, but as of now, it seems like a no-brainer to me to stay in a 1BD and save the points.  This way, you only need 4800 points for one week in paradise, instead of twice as many next door, or nearly twice as many for a 2BD in the same building.


----------



## bosco0633 (Mar 24, 2009)

so true, about enough room.  From the view on the internet these things are huge.  

I cant believe that I just bought, and I am already thinking about more, im just going to settle down and enjoy what I have so far.


----------



## rosie (Apr 19, 2009)

Rci West 57th St NYC,NY By Hilton Grand Vacations #7976
WOW I believe this is the first sighting for the soon to open Hilton Grand Vacations at West 57th St New York City, NY
I don't know how to cut and past but there appears to be a bulk deposit of studios/2max from 1/01/10-6/20/10 --I see a total of 25 wks available
seen w/SDO
Last edited by bccash63 : March 5, 2009 at 05:47 AM. 

Do you believe this?????????????????


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 20, 2009)

rosie said:


> Do you believe this?????????????????



Sure -- if owners deposit their points into RCI, the inventory will be available to RCI, not HGVC.

Kurt


----------



## tjorhom (Apr 20, 2009)

*Still not to bad.*



bosco0633 said:


> thanks for the input, I think the 7k is better for me as well, yet I find myself trying to talk myself out of it, to save a few bucks.
> 
> I think Orlando may be my next purchase place.
> 
> ...



Just for the Record:
I went through the member guide for 2009 and found the following:
5 resort have a higher than the standard point value.  1 in CA, F and NY and 2 in HI.
37 resorts that are at the standard price.
4 are cheaper.

It seems were are ok for a while longer.  I would also assume that they can never change the point value on your homeweek as that is what you own


----------



## rmschiltz (Apr 20, 2009)

Just my 2 cents. If you can swing the extra money, do it. I do not have a lot of money, but when ever I try to go cheap, I regret it in the long run. It may cost a little more now, but will you be happy in 2 years or would you be wanting to buy a third ts?


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 20, 2009)

tjorhom said:


> Just for the Record:
> 5 resort have a higher than the standard point value.  1 in CA, F and NY and 2 in HI.



Only three HGVC resorts are under the new point structure
(1) Grand Waikikian (Oahu)
(2) Kings' Land (Big Island)
(3) West 57 by Hilton Club (New York)
NOTE: All other Club resorts follow the existing point structure (which is the 1st point chart in the image below).


----------



## tjorhom (Apr 21, 2009)

You are right, The Cotages at South Sea Island Resort was a 2BR+ and not a 2BR.  My bad!


----------



## happy-kampers (Apr 22, 2009)

I really feel like my 2 bdr silver (3500 pts) is worthless now. I bought in Vegas IN 02. I have mostly used it to trade through RCI. I have been back to Vegas a couple times though. Can you combine points from more than one contract? It does work to book a studio in platinum season, but there aren't too many studios available. We now own Grand Myan and I'm tempted to sell my HGVC.


----------



## HatTrick (Apr 22, 2009)

alwysonvac said:


> For Kalia and Lagoon Tower, "plus" unit are oceanview and "premier" units are oceanfront.



Clarification: Kalia does not have "premier" units. Their "plus" units face the ocean but are not oceanfront.


----------



## Leebrian (Feb 10, 2017)

I am about to by 3500 platinum point in LV? Is this a good number of points to start?
Is there a sticky that tells what these "platinum" points are and how they differ from gold or silver?
Thanks.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Feb 10, 2017)

Platinum points are better because you pay the same MF as silver or gold, but you get more points, thus the MF per point is less.  Sure buying Silver or Gold will be a cheaper initial resale purchase but over time you will be better off with a platinum week.  

I have 2 separate 7K platinum weeks.


----------



## onenotesamba (Feb 11, 2017)

Personally, I'd never buy anything but a Platinum week. Paying the same maintenance charges for fewer points that someone who owns a different week at the same resort seems like a bad idea, under any circumstances.


----------



## presley (Feb 12, 2017)

Leebrian said:


> I am about to by 3500 platinum point in LV? Is this a good number of points to start?
> Is there a sticky that tells what these "platinum" points are and how they differ from gold or silver?
> Thanks.


To me it isn't nearly enough points. You need to look at point charts and see how many points you need for the vacations that you want to take.


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 12, 2017)

Wow... Resurrecting a thread from 2009.

3,500 is okay... if you only TS 1x/year or split it into a few days at a time.
Or if you're not wedded to the HGVC brand and do other sorts of travel.

If you want to do more HGVC's, it's not enuff, and you'll want more points.
That will 2x your MF's.  IMHO, it be better to start with a larger package. 

.


----------



## Helios (Feb 12, 2017)

Hard question to answer, because the correct answer is it depends...


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 12, 2017)

Helios said:


> [T]he correct answer is it depends...



Perhaps.

.


----------



## Helios (Feb 12, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> Perhaps.
> 
> .


I was trying to be funny, but i really think it depends on each specific situation.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Feb 12, 2017)

Talent312 said:


> Wow... Resurrecting a thread from 2009.
> 
> 3,500 is okay... if you only TS 1x/year or split it into a few days at a time.
> Or if you're not wedded to the HGVC brand and do other sorts of travel.
> ...


----------



## Tamaradarann (Feb 12, 2017)

I agree that for an occasional vacation 3500 points gets you into the system and is OK.  However, when you retire as we have and can vacation whenever you want for as long as you want you will want more points if that is what you want to do.  We have 34,600 with HGVC as well as other timeshares and along with Hilton Honors points and Open Season reservations we vacation about 130 days a year.


----------



## Marathoner (Feb 12, 2017)

Tamaradarann said:


> We have 34,600 with HGVC as well as other timeshares and along with Hilton Honors points and Open Season reservations we vacation about 130 days a year.



Wow. I am a ways from retirement (although I feel old with recent injuries and diagnosis of osteoarthritis), but you are now my vacation idol. I guess I need to expand my world view on what is possible during retirement!



Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------

